# Computer keeps turning on and off



## Bel109 (May 28, 2009)

I have a Dell Inspiron 530 Desktop running Windows XP Home. I've had it for a little less than a couple of years. I actually gave it to my roommate and I've had to reformat several times because he has a bad habit of downloading things he shouldn't. The other day he told me his computer was shutting down by itself. Not just turning itself off. The Windows shut down screen would come up (you know, where it says "Windows is shutting down" and then it would turn itself off normally as if he had gone to Start, Shut Down, then Shut Down. But he actually had not. It would do this no matter what he was doing, even if there were no programs running. Then the next day he was sleeping and the computer turned on by itself. Come on for a few minutes and shut down again. I have replaced the power supply. I've also tried different surge protectors and different outlets in the house. We have 2 other computers in the house and they don't have a problem. The computer will stay on for about 10 to 15 minutes. I am in the process of trying to reformat again but it will only get to about 10% to 25% of formatting and then it shuts down again. It will turn itself off and sometimes (not all the time) turn itself back on again. Auto Wake is off in the Bios and Auto Power on is disabled. I'm at a loss as to where to go next. All the fans are working, the computer isn't getting hot that I can tell. But I've never had a computer turn itself back on even if there was a heat issue. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
:upset:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Look in the Bios for "Wake On LAN" and disable it. That allows the PC to boot if an internet connection is present. You could also disconnect the internet connection.
Sounds like he has contracted some nasty ware (virus-spyware-malware).
Turn OFF System Restore and run some AV software for starts.


----------



## Bel109 (May 28, 2009)

I appreciate the advice but if you will see on my original post "Auto Wake is off in the Bios and Auto Power on is disabled." And as far as the system restore bypass it's too late for that. There is no operating system installed.  I have already begun the format process on the hard drive. I cannot run any anti virus or spyware removal because there is no operating system to run it on. Also there is no current internet connection. It is only the power, monitor, and keyboard that is plugged in. Any other suggestions would be wonderful.:4-dontkno


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

What supply did you install? recheck all connections.
Did you clean and blow out the case when you were inside?


----------



## Bel109 (May 28, 2009)

Everything is clean and connections are good. The power supply is a 300W that came out of my working computer. I put that power supply back in my computer last night and my computer works just fine. This computer in question however is still having issues. I was looking on some other forum site and someone had mentioned the Bios may need to be updated. In all honesty I do not think that is the problem, but even if it was how would I go about doing that without an operating system on the hard drive? Any more suggestions from anyone would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you don't need the operating system on th update the bios

the m/b in those is pcie which means your not going to run it with a old 300w

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w


----------



## Bel109 (May 28, 2009)

Ok...well the power supply isn't old. I just bought it back in Jan of this year. The power supply that is in the broken computer is a Dell power supply that came with the computer and it's only a 250W. The computer ran just fine with that 250W up until now. My computer has more memory and a better video card than the computer in question and I don't have any issues with it. I'm not going to buy a brand new power supply when the one I have tried it in works perfectly well. If anyone else can help, maybe with a suggestion for upgrading the bios that would be great.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Go here and download speedfan 4.38 for temps and voltages, also post them here.

http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php

If you want help with this issue?, its advisable to take the advice of speedster123 and dai
here, because they know what they are talking about here and so do I.
Now please run speedfan and list temps and voltages if you would like to, otherwise I dont see how we can help you further here on this issue?


----------



## Bel109 (May 28, 2009)

I am by no means snubbing the suggestions that are given to me, but the suggestions that are given to me are impossible for me to do or I've already done them. In the first reply from Tyree I had already done those suggestions. The reply from speedster123 ask if I cleaned the connections and the case which I had already done before I even posted on the site. And the reply the dai gave me was about a power supply and I have a perfectly good power supply that has been tested and works and I'm still having the exact same issue. I am familiar with the speedfan program but according to their website you have to have a working operating system to run that program and I am unable to get windows loaded on the hard drive. When I try to format the hard drive it shuts itself off around the 10% to 25% mark and when I use the quick it makes it to about 40% to 55%. The computer will not stay on for more than 10 minutes. I am really at a loss here guys. Please help!


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

OK go here then and perform a harddrive test:

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287

get your self a harddrive utility and burn as an iso image to a cd and run the test.

maybe the harddrive is bad or you have a bootsector virus or something else on the harddrive? this would cause the issue you are having besides the psu.


----------

